# Cheesy Bacon Bombs



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I'm gonna make these bad boys !










What you'll need for 32 Bombs :










1 can (8 count) Pillsbury Grands Flaky Layers Biscuits

Cubed Mozzarella Cheese (1-1â€³ cube per Bomb)

2 lbs. of Bacon (1 slice per Bomb)

Sticks

Oil for frying

Cube up the Cheese, and cut each Biscuit into fourths. Place one piece of Cheese inside a Biscuit quarter, 
and roll it up in there, nice and tightâ€¦










Wrap each rolled bomb in a slice of Bacon, and secure it with a skewer or toothpickâ€¦










In a med/large pot heat up approx. 2â€³ of Oil (to 350 degrees) and fry them up in small batches. 
Maybe one or two at a time, the oil will expand so stay closeâ€¦










Drain them on some paper towels, but serve them up good and warm, so they do thisâ€¦


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh lordy... More bacon ideas!!! thanks!!! look awesome!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Bo... After you are done popping Da bombs, make sure you have someone stick their finger in your belly to get a giggle out of ya like the Pillsbury Dough Boy lol.. Those look like they would be an great party appetizer..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=n3J2jDQ9cOE#t=0s


----------

